# turtles??



## lizardsNturtles (May 1, 2009)

im going to get some turtles in the near future and i dont know what to get.
what would be good to stay in a 3ft and a half for a while??
and how long??


----------



## manray (May 1, 2009)

I have two short neck turtles, they live in a 3ft tank and ive had them in there for about 2 years now.
So they might be good.


----------



## imalizard (May 1, 2009)

Long necks are slower growers then the short neck turtles. Any of these turtle are ok for that tank until they get a outdoor pond.

How long it takes depends on how much you feed them... feed them lots, grow faster....feed them less, slower growth.

You want a slower growth, so for a new turtle feed 2-3times a day the size of the head. As they get older increase to once a day then every 2 days is good. Don't feed turtle dinners or bloodworms. Feed shrimp, water plants, moths, flies, wrigglers, crickets/woodies and any food you can find. Make sure you don't feed them to much and make sure they have variety.

Mine live in a 4ft tank and one is 9.5cm and 10cm. They are 2 1/2 years old. A pond is a required for turtles when their adults but a 5x2x2 or 6x2x2 tank will be ok for 2 adults.

A very good filter is needed! Don't get one that goes on the inside of the tank, a canister filter is a must as turtles are very messy. These filters can range from $100-$500.

A recommend site is http://www.australianfreshwaterturtles.com.au/index.php


Daniel


----------



## lizardsNturtles (May 2, 2009)

thanks guys but how large do they get??? 
just wondering 
thanks


----------



## imalizard (May 2, 2009)

I think it's between 25cm-30cm?


----------



## turtle_alex (May 3, 2009)

hey lizardsNturtles,
turtles are a longtime commitment buddy, and as the turtle will grow it will need more room or it can cause the turtle to get shell deformities, so the old myth small tank and the turtle wont grow much is false.

out door ponds are great idea natural but a 6x2x2 or 5x2x2 is ok for a breeding pair but the room volume of water the better. as for species long necks do grow slower as imalizard said so you can get away with the 3fter for a while and if you after shortnecks i reckon kreft or a murray would be ok for a few yrs.

good luck bud

turtle_alex


----------



## lizardsNturtles (May 3, 2009)

thanks so wich grow larger the murry or the long neck turtle ??
thanks


----------



## obsessive (May 4, 2009)

A Murray River Turtle can grow to 30cm scl. A Eastern Long Neck Turtle will grow to 25cm scl.


----------



## lizardsNturtles (May 4, 2009)

i might want to get an eastern long necked anyone know wher to get them in SE qld??


----------



## obsessive (May 4, 2009)

I would say your best bet would be through a private breeder although Pet city Mt Gravatt gets them in every now and then.


----------



## lizardsNturtles (May 6, 2009)

thanks to all the people who helped contribute for a better turtle thanks so much


----------

